# Box Challenge WIP Threads index



## CHJ (17 Feb 2013)

Results


*Anima*:--WIP Started:-Thu Feb 14, 2013

*carlb40*:--WIP Started:-Sat Feb 16, 2013 (Completed)

*bobscarle*:--WIP Started:-Mon Feb 18, 2013 (Completed)

*Racers*:--WIP Started:-Tue Feb 19, 2013 (Completed)

*Melinda_dd*:--WIP Started:-Sat Feb 23, 2013 (Completed)

*Aces and Eights*:-- WIP Started:-Sun Feb 24, 2013 (Withdrawn)

*andersonec*:--WIP Started:-Tue Feb 26, 2013 (Completed)

monkeybiter:--WIP Started Fri Apr 19, 2013 (Withdrawn)

*RogerBoyle*:--Uploaded Tue Apr 30, 2013 (Completed)




Aces and Eights (Withdrawn)
_andersonec _
_Anima_
_bobscarle_
_carlb40_
deserter (Withdrawn)
Dusty (Withdrawn)
Johnboy (Withdrawn)
JonnyD
jumps
liamscanlan
_Melinda_dd_
mickthetree (Withdrawn)
monkeybiter (Withdrawn)
No skills
_Racers_
riclepp 
Rob Platt (Withdrawn)
_RogerBoyle_
speeder1987 (Withdrawn)
stewart 
t.f.bleaken


*Challenge Criteria*

Results


----------



## Dodge (1 May 2013)

CLOSING DATE FOR SUBMISSIONS AND WIPs HAS NOW PASSED


----------



## Dodge (1 May 2013)

OK from my view it appears that those who entered who have completed their box, posted the photos and a WIP on the Projects section prior to midnight on 30th April 2013 are

CARLB40 
BOBSCARLE
Racers
MELINDA DD
ANDERSONEC
ROGER BOYLE

Well done guys - the winners will be announced in due course but well done to all of you and I hope you have enjoyed the experience!!


----------



## bobscarle (1 May 2013)

It's been a really good competition, the standard has been exceptionally high. I have thoroughly enjoyed it. Many thanks to Roger for organising it.

My effort has already gone to a new home, a friend's daughter, and they love it.

How is the judging to be done? Is there a panel or is it just down to Rog?


----------



## Dodge (2 May 2013)

Myself, Matthew Platt (Workshop Heaven) and Chris Smith (Crispy) whose premises we are using for the sharpening event will be judging and will put our heads together on the day (11th May)


----------



## Melinda_dd (2 May 2013)

Awwwwwwww so long to wait!!!!!!!! Im sooo impatient


----------



## Racers (3 May 2013)

Good luck everybody, cracking boxes from every one, and lots of different designs.
Can't wait for the next competition.

Pete


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 May 2013)

Racers":2y0bcv4w said:


> Good luck everybody, cracking boxes from every one, and lots of different designs.
> Can't wait for the next competition.
> 
> Pete



Ok I've recovered from making mine now..... I'm now looking forward to the next one too!


----------



## Racers (11 May 2013)

Hi, Dodge

Did you come to a decision?

Pete


----------

